# Looking for some input on a "competition"



## wngsprnt50 (Jun 24, 2012)

So, I am looking to "cash in" on my smoking abilities, and my fire department affiliations, by promoting a local fire department "smoke-off" competition.  Something that would be a fundraiser for a burn camp or something along those lines.  My concern at the moment, which is hopefully where you guys can help, is basically where to start.  I figure that it should be something that won't take more than 6-8 hours to finish and not require a masters degree in "smokeology".  No BBQ Pitmasters in this one.  Anyone ever involved in something like this where the grand prize is basically braggin' rights until next year?  Input would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 24, 2012)

Are you looking for a smokeoff within your fire department, or with competing departments?  Its up to you how you want to set it up if its not going to be a certified competition.  Contact fire departments, decide on the no. of teams allowed to enter, set up some prizes, awards, trophies, plaques or certificates, find a place to hold it, require sanitation, set up a judging panel, do you need electricity, sanitation facilities, is the public allowed, anything served to the public would require Inspection, a bond would have to be posted, insurance provided, and so on.  If you want to go certified, contact your local competition bureau or state agency for rules and regulations, requirements, $ bond, etc.


----------



## bowtieracin (Jun 24, 2012)

One of our local fire depts started one last year. They had 4teams show up . They had very nice plaques made up for top 3 in each class then after we turned in they had us serve the public,charged $5.each worked out great!  Got some local business donations and it turned out good. I think they could have done more advertising for teams. But this year it's looking a lot better already. Great luck to you!! I made a suggestion this year to use an old ax or a helmet as an overall trophy no need for money just bragging rights I think it would be cool!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 24, 2012)

Other than a backyard BBQ, anything involving the public, be it cooks or testers, you are assuming a lot of responsibility for health and safety.


----------

